
Man dies after competing in California taco-eating contest - classichasclass
https://www.apnews.com/67bcd926860c40d59b3ee08e23b97712
======
_bxg1
> “It was like he’d never eaten before,” Boylan said. “He was just shoving the
> tacos down his mouth without chewing.”

To be fair, that's supposedly the correct technique for hotdog contests. Tacos
don't seem like they'd work the same way though. Especially if they're hard-
shelled.

------
stanski
RIP.

No idea why anyone would do that to their body though.

